

Facebook's Roadshow to Start Monday; IPO Set for May 18  - rottencupcakes
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303916904577378513347190148.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
saadmalik01
Full piece here: [http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&#...</a>

~~~
jamescun
Thank you

------
tatsuke95
In case there are people here who don't use WSJ often, you can Google the
headline to get around the paywall.

------
theunixbeard
So who's buying and who's shorting?

~~~
daeken
Is anyone going to short this? With an IPO of this size, that sounds like the
beginning of a story that ends with "and then, in shame, he jumped from his
15th story window."

No matter what you think of its long-term performance potential, I can't
understand how anyone would bet against Facebook in the first few weeks.

~~~
CyrusL
It won't be realistic to short FB in the first few weeks. Shorting is
dependent on someone lending you shares, and that will cost some absurd fees
in the immediate future.

~~~
bdonlan
There's always the futures market.

~~~
gojomo
I think it takes a little while for that to get started on a new issue,
also... doesn't it?

 _Update:_ Per this article, the option market will start 6 days after the
Facebook IPO:

[http://online.barrons.com/article/SB500014240527487039645045...](http://online.barrons.com/article/SB50001424052748703964504577193180256297296.html)

(From some long-ago memory about other IPOs, I had thought it would be weeks
or even a few months.)

------
sown
I wish I was smart enough to have worked there. :(

------
snow_mac
Any idea on the price? I could buy at opening bell and be rich by noon!

------
rms
Anyone know what the minimum purchase quantity is?

~~~
dsl
1 share. Sharebuilder or your broker might have plans to allow you to buy less
than one share.

